# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] سجل واربح مع فوركس مصر

## BONEKOUR

*ندخل فى موضوعنا بسم الله
هناك بعض الشركات الخاصة بالفوركس تعطي بونص أو فلوس مجانية ( البونص هو مبلغ من المال مجانى تستخدمه شركات الفوركس لجذب العملاء ) من خلال العمل في المنتديات الخاصة بهم وسحب الارباح بدون شروط على اي بنك الكتروني
( ملحوظة : البونص مقابل الردود يستخدم للمتاجرة فقط ولا يمكن سحبه لكن يوجد عده حلول لمن لا يجيد المتاجرة سأذكرها فى نهايه الموضوع)
وهذه المنتديات باللغة الانجليزية ولكن من حسن حظنا ان هناك شركه من هذه الشركات قامت بعمل منتدى عربي خاص بالعرب لسهوله التعامل باللغة العربية
هذه المنتديات عموما تعطي10 سنت لكل رد . وهذه الشركه التي سوف نعمل معها هي شركه انستا فوركس ( شركه إنستافوركس instaforex.com أُنشأت عام 2008 وأصبح لها قاعدة كبيرة وسط المتداولين الصغار والمتوسطين وأصحاب رؤوس الأموال الصغيرة كألف دولار أو أقل أو أكثر قليل ، يوجد أيضا شركات لأصحاب رؤوس الأموال الكبيرة التى تبدأ مثلا ب 10000 دولار وحتى عدة ملايين ، وللعلملا يوجد فى مجال الفوركس نصب كالذى يحدث فى شركات البكس فعمر شركات الفوركس يتراوحبين 30 سنة و 4 سنوات ولا نجد أبدا شركه تفتح اليوم وتغلق الاسبوع القادم فهذا النوع من الإستثمار لكبار المستثمرين ورجال الأعمال فقط وليس للمراهقين والنصابين)
والمفاجأة هنا : يوجد 3 أقسام للمبتدأين تستطيع أن تكتب مشاركاتك فيها كما تشاء لتتعلم الفوركس و فى نفس الوقت تربح 10 سنت لكل رد.
ناتي الى فكرة العمل في هذه المنتديات
هذا المنتدى خاص بشركه انستا وتعطي 10 سنت للمشاركة الفعاله
للتسجيل
من هنا
http://forex-masr.com/forum.php?referrerid=38880
تابع الشرح في الصور



تم نملأ البيانات





إذهب الآن إلى إميلك وقم بتفعيل إشتراك ستجد رسالة إضغط على رابط موجود في رسالة



بعد ذلك تقوم بفتح حساب في شركة انستافوركس

من هنا
http://instaforex.com/

وبياناتك لازم تكون حقيقة

.ننزل لنهاية الصفحة ونختار كما فى الصورة





ثم نتبع الشرح فى الصورة











معلومة مهمة
لا ننسى وضع كود المنتدى " portalforum " فى خانة " Affiliate Code " لأن المنتدى لا يقبل أى حساب مسجل تحت كود أخر
تحدير : ان لم تضع " portalforum " لن تستطيع ربط حسابك بين منتدى و موقع فوركس
وبعد التسجيل ستظهر صفحه فيها بيانات الحساب هكذا



على فكر الموقع يدعم واجه باللغة عربية بعد كدا بتقوم بالايداع بأي طريقة بتستخدمها سواء كان بنك الكتروني او ايداع بنكي او بونص المشاركة في المنتديات وده هو موضوعنا . لأننا نريد أموال لنتاجر بها مجانا الجزء التالت لربط حساب التداول الخاصبك بحسابك بالمنتدى لاستلام البنوص عليه يرجى اتباع الخطوات الاتيه ملحوظة :إدا كنت تريد بيع حساب فلا تقم بربطه أما إذا كنت تريد متاجرة فتابع شرح الخطوه الاولى في مكان اسم smart ستجد اسمك أو اضغط على ملفي شخصي



بعد الدخول الى حسابك بالمنتدى اضغط على " Bonus for post "



الخطوه الثالثه اضغط على " Attach account "



الخطوه الرابعة ادخل رقم الحساب + الباسورد اللى انت لسه عامله فى موقع انستا ثم اضغط على " Attach account "



انا كتبت هذا شرح لكي لا تقوم بالتسجيل وتهرب وتضيع وقتك و تقول في أخير ليس هناك ربح من نت بل لتكسب أموال و تصبر و تجتهد و سيكون نصيبك نجاح إن شاء الله
اى استفسار انا موجود*

----------

